# Pogba vicino al PSG.



## admin (10 Maggio 2022)

Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, Paul Pogba è vicino al trasferimento al PSG a parametro zero.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, Paul Pogba è vicino al trasferimento al PSG a parametro zero.


Non era già a Torino con stipendio da 20milioni ?


----------



## Gamma (10 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, Paul Pogba è vicino al trasferimento al PSG a parametro zero.



Molto probabile. Francese, torna a giocare in patria in una squadra dove può fare la star senza che gli si rompano i cosiddetti se dovesse disattendere le aspettative calcisticamente (perché le responsabilità sono condivise con altre stelle).

Dopo Rudiger, pare che un altro neo giocatore della Juventus stia per firmare con un'altra squadra.
Vediamo quanto ci metterà Di Maria a firmare per qualche altra squadra, poi sono curioso di vedere chi accosteranno alla Juve per lasciarle l'onta della grande squadra ricercata dai top player.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Maggio 2022)

ma era già della juve


----------



## Raryof (10 Maggio 2022)

I campioni sognano di giocare per Allegri, in realtà.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, Paul Pogba è vicino al trasferimento al PSG a parametro zero.


Giocatore finito a certi livelli.. Ha solo il nome e il look da star.. Per il resto un costosissimo soprammobile


----------



## Maurizio91 (10 Maggio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Dopo Rudiger


Leggo adesso che avrà una clausola rescissoria di 400 mln...bah, vabè...


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, Paul Pogba è vicino al trasferimento al PSG a parametro zero.


Eccone un altro che non valeva per quanto pagato.


----------



## Gamma (10 Maggio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Leggo adesso che avrà una clausola rescissoria di 400 mln...bah, vabè...



Se non erro in Spagna è obbligatoria la clausola.
A volte i club le mettono altissime solo per formalità. Se non sbaglio Isco aveva una clausola da 800 mln o giù di lì.


----------



## Maximo (10 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, Paul Pogba è vicino al trasferimento al PSG a parametro zero.


PSG = squadra di figurine senza gioco ne anima, che non vincerà mai niente, tranne il campionato nazionale


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Eccone un altro che non valeva per quanto pagato.


Leonardo è proprio uno dei peggiori DS in circolazione..


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Leonardo è proprio uno dei peggiori DS in circolazione..


Si d'accordo.

Vedi quanti errori si fanno quando hai troppi soldi da spendere? Può sembrare un controsenso, ma chi di solito ha pochi soldi ingegna l'intelligenza. Se fossero soldi che dovrebbe tirare fuori di tasca propria, il signor Leonardo ci penserebbe molto molto bene prima di spenderli.

Il Ds come lo fa Il Brasiliano lo potrebbe fare anche un bambino.


----------



## sacchino (10 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, Paul Pogba è vicino al trasferimento al PSG a parametro zero.


E' il suo circo ideale.


----------



## Zenos (10 Maggio 2022)

Senza Raiola mi sa che è finita la pacchia per i mafiosi


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Maggio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> E' il suo circo ideale.


Non hanno capito nulla di come si fa calcio al Pag, nulla.

I nomi non fanno squadra, i nomi non fanno gruppo, il nome non si fa una corsa in più per far fare bella figura a un altro nome, si potrebbe continuare al infinito


----------



## Swaitak (10 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, Paul Pogba è vicino al trasferimento al PSG a parametro zero.


un altro capolavoro di Phil Leotardo


----------



## Jino (10 Maggio 2022)

Pogba è perfetto per il contesto PSG. Prenderà un botto di soldi per partecipare alla banale vittoria del campionato, per far vedere sprazzi di talento. Chissà perchè i tifosi parigini contestano, e ce ne sono sempre di più, farebbero la firma per avere la metà dei "campioni" per gente che ci mette cuore ed anima.


----------



## Albijol (10 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, Paul Pogba è vicino al trasferimento al PSG a parametro zero.


Leonardo, non impari mai eh?


----------



## chicagousait (10 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, Paul Pogba è vicino al trasferimento al PSG a parametro zero.


Un ex


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, Paul Pogba è vicino al trasferimento al PSG a parametro zero.


un pagliaccio in più nel circo di parigi.


----------



## Andris (10 Maggio 2022)

un altro che improvvisamente cambia destinazione, nel senso che non era destinato là come non lo era Haaland, dopo la morte del procuratore

credo che l'agenzia di procura sportiva senza di lui andrà in fallimento a breve o comunque sarà molto ridimensionata


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non era già a Torino con stipendio da 20milioni ?


Ma si !! vuoi mettere il cuore !? 
se non li compatissi sarei dispiaciuto.. 
Aggiungici che sono pure odiosi 
e da me mi scaturisce una goduria 
nel leggere tante banzanate sul mercato


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si d'accordo.
> 
> Vedi quanti errori si fanno quando hai troppi soldi da spendere? Può sembrare un controsenso, ma chi di solito ha pochi soldi ingegna l'intelligenza. Se fossero soldi che dovrebbe tirare fuori di tasca propria, il signor Leonardo ci penserebbe molto molto bene prima di spenderli.
> 
> Il Ds come lo fa Il Brasiliano lo potrebbe fare anche un bambino.


E pensare che ha studiato da fester.. Di galliani si può dire tutto, ma quando aveva la possibilità di spendere ha creato dei milan stupendi..
Con pochi soldi invece mostrava tutta la sua incompetenza a livello di organizzazione dello scouting


----------



## Route66 (11 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, Paul Pogba è vicino al trasferimento al PSG a parametro zero.


Quando sapremo anche lo stipendio e le varie commissioni al suo circo equestre ci faremo delle grosse risate(di rabbia...)


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E pensare che ha studiato da fester.. Di galliani si può dire tutto, ma quando aveva la possibilità di spendere ha creato dei milan stupendi..
> Con pochi soldi invece mostrava tutta la sua incompetenza a livello di organizzazione dello scouting


Il discorso di Galliani e giusto ma solo in parte, perché negli ultimi anni di soldi ne ha spesi, ma con un concetto sbagliato .

Prendere 30enni a zero dandogli una barca di soldi e qualcosa di tragico.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Il discorso di Galliani e giusto ma solo in parte, perché negli ultimi anni di soldi ne ha spesi, ma con un concetto sbagliato .
> 
> Prendere 30enni a zero dandogli una barca di soldi e qualcosa di tragico.


Ha speso ma siamo onesti, budget non in linea con un mercato da milan..
Purtroppo galliani sapeva fare mercato solo quando era l'uomo col portafoglio più gonfio..
Praticamente avrebbe dovuto avere per le mani un budget alla Mirabelli x lavorare nel mercato post 2015..
Con gli 80 o 100 milioni era come se girasse senza una lira perché i profili che guardava lui erano roba da 70 Sacchi all'uno..
E poi non potevamo permetterci gli stipendi


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ha speso ma siamo onesti, budget non in linea con un mercato da milan..
> Purtroppo galliani sapeva fare mercato solo quando era l'uomo col portafoglio più gonfio..
> Praticamente avrebbe dovuto avere per le mani un budget alla Mirabelli x lavorare nel mercato post 2015..
> Con gli 80 o 100 milioni era come se girasse senza una lira perché i profili che guardava lui erano roba da 70 Sacchi all'uno..
> E poi non potevamo permetterci gli stipendi


Si concordo.

Però torniamo a parlare di un errore di fondo se Galliani aveva bisogno di 70 Sacchi a salire significava che voleva prendere il meglio. 

È allora torniamo al discorso iniziale se noi abbiamo soldi per comprare il meglio il Ds lo può fare chiunque, non c'è bisogno di Galliani, fra l'altro Leonardo sta seguendo questo modo operandi, gli effetti sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.

La buona Massaia si vede quando ha pochi soldi.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, Paul Pogba è vicino al trasferimento al PSG a parametro zero.


Altro parametro zero da aggiungere alla collezione di figurine di una squadra che al massimo è un circo di buffoni, senza storia senza identità, solo quattrini da sperperare...


----------



## jumpy65 (11 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ha speso ma siamo onesti, budget non in linea con un mercato da milan..
> Purtroppo galliani sapeva fare mercato solo quando era l'uomo col portafoglio più gonfio..
> Praticamente avrebbe dovuto avere per le mani un budget alla Mirabelli x lavorare nel mercato post 2015..
> Con gli 80 o 100 milioni era come se girasse senza una lira perché i profili che guardava lui erano roba da 70 Sacchi all'uno..
> E poi non potevamo permetterci gli stipendi


in realtà non è che abbiano speso cifre da capogiro per i vari campioni che sono venuti al milan. I più costosi sono stati rui costa e inzaghi effettivamente fuori logica tutti gli altri sono stati pagati relativamente poco


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E pensare che ha studiato da fester.. Di galliani si può dire tutto, ma quando aveva la possibilità di spendere ha creato dei milan stupendi..
> Con pochi soldi invece mostrava tutta la sua incompetenza a livello di organizzazione dello scouting


galliani è stato pure fortunato ad avere uno come braida a fianco, se non fosse stato per il buon ariedo i vari sheva e kaka al milan non sarebbero mai arrivati. Galliani non è che sceglieva i giocatori in maniera poi tanto diversa da come fa leonardo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, Paul Pogba è vicino al trasferimento al PSG a parametro zero.


scontato quanto il ghiaccio al Polo Nord. Il prossimo sarà Dybala? probabile


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si concordo.
> 
> Però torniamo a parlare di un errore di fondo se Galliani aveva bisogno di 70 Sacchi a salire significava che voleva prendere il meglio.
> 
> ...


Eh ma vedi invece è proprio avendo diaponibilità che bisogna sapere come scegliere.. Guarda Leo che sta infarcendo la rosa di pop star inutili..ma esempi sono anche lo United, il city all'inizio, la Juve si paratici..
Costruire una rosa top senza farsi prendere la mano è un'arte


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Maggio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> in realtà non è che abbiano speso cifre da capogiro per i vari campioni che sono venuti al milan. I più costosi sono stati rui costa e inzaghi effettivamente fuori logica tutti gli altri sono stati pagati relativamente poco


Nei primi anni 90 eravamo i più ricchi e infatti abbiamo fatto incetta di palloni d'oro..
Tra fine anni 90 e primi 2000 eravamo nell'elite..
I top player li avevamo eccome


----------



## FreddieM83 (11 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> galliani è stato pure fortunato ad avere uno come braida a fianco, se non fosse stato per il buon ariedo i vari sheva e kaka al milan non sarebbero mai arrivati. Galliani non è che sceglieva i giocatori in maniera poi tanto diversa da come fa leonardo


Bravo Oronzo.
Basta guardare l'esito del campionato di serie B di quest'anno per capire chi era il vero fuoriclasse in dirigenza.


----------



## jumpy65 (11 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nei primi anni 90 eravamo i più ricchi e infatti abbiamo fatto incetta di palloni d'oro..
> Tra fine anni 90 e primi 2000 eravamo nell'elite..
> I top player li avevamo eccome


Non ho detto questo, ho detto che per i top player non abbiamo quasi mai speso cifre folli. Kaka gullit van basten rijkaard donadoni savicevic tutti costati meno degli attuali 10 milioni


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> galliani è stato pure fortunato ad avere uno come braida a fianco, se non fosse stato per il buon ariedo i vari sheva e kaka al milan non sarebbero mai arrivati. Galliani non è che sceglieva i giocatori in maniera poi tanto diversa da come fa leonardo



Il fatto che Braida fosse competente, non sminuisce affatto Galliani, anzi lo fortifica ancora di più. Perché non è un demerito circondarsi di gente competente. Quindi se Braida era lì ad aiutare Adriano, il merito è ancora di Galliani. 

Posso capire che abbia fatto disastri assurdi negli ultimi anni e che noi tutti non lo potevamo più vedere, ma Galliani è stato un mostro dai.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Maggio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Non ho detto questo, ho detto che per i top player non abbiamo quasi mai speso cifre folli. Kaka gullit van basten rijkaard donadoni savicevic tutti costati meno degli attuali 10 milioni


Donadoni e gullit per l'epoca furono colpi considerati galattici..
Non parliamo della celebre operazione lentini..
Comunque a parte il mercato era anche una questione di ingaggi.. Fino al 2005 siamo stati al top come ingaggi elargiti


----------



## Buciadignho (11 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Altro parametro zero da aggiungere alla collezione di figurine di una squadra che al massimo è un circo di buffoni, senza storia senza identità, solo quattrini da sperperare...


Io ormai faccio fatica a considerari i giocatori dello United. Come sempre il contesto fa una differenza enorme, ed ho troppa stima del Pogba calciatore visto nella Juve e in quello che ancora oggi si vede con la Nazionale per bollarlo come figurina o pompato. Sicuramente in alcune circostanze la testa lascia a desiderare, ma allora mi viene voglia di sapere come mai nella Juve o nella Francia si vede un giocatore completamente diverso, anche nel linguaggio del corpo.

Anche il PSG é un contesto poco sano al momento (non ai livelli dello United), ma ragazzi, Pogba al Milan a certe condizioni (!!!) lo vorrei eccome.

Non credo tu abbia poca stima di Sancho, Rashford o Wan-Bissaka. Sono tutti giocatori che al Milan amerei avere, eppure risultano veramente sopravvalutati in quel contesto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Maggio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il fatto che Braida fosse competente, non sminuisce affatto Galliani, anzi lo fortifica ancora di più. Perché non è un demerito circondarsi di gente competente. Quindi se Braida era lì ad aiutare Adriano, il merito è ancora di Galliani.
> 
> Posso capire che abbia fatto disastri assurdi negli ultimi anni e che noi tutti non lo potevamo più vedere, ma Galliani è stato un mostro dai.


è stato bravo nella gestione del tutto, ad esempio a far convivere un presidente megalomane con allenatori di carattere, è stato bravo a farsi amico la stampa, infatti da noi cio che succedeva nello spogliatoio restava nello spogliatoio, all'inter invece i panni sporchi venivano sbattutti sulla prima pagina dei giornali sportivi, ma dal punto di vista del mercato, andare a prendere papin vincintore del pallone d'oro, e prendere savicevic secondo classificato, credo siano bravi tutti


----------



## Route66 (11 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> è stato bravo nella gestione del tutto, ad esempio a far convivere un presidente megalomane con allenatori di carattere, è stato bravo a farsi amico la stampa, infatti da noi cio che succedeva nello spogliatoio restava nello spogliatoio, all'inter invece i panni sporchi venivano sbattutti sulla prima pagina dei giornali sportivi, ma dal punto di vista del mercato, andare a prendere papin vincintore del pallone d'oro, e prendere savicevic secondo classificato,* credo siano bravi tutti*


In quello sicuramente si....nell'andare a Roma in treno per citofonare al condominio di Destro non lo so!!


----------



## Buciadignho (11 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> è stato bravo nella gestione del tutto, ad esempio a far convivere un presidente megalomane con allenatori di carattere, è stato bravo a farsi amico la stampa, infatti da noi cio che succedeva nello spogliatoio restava nello spogliatoio, all'inter invece i panni sporchi venivano sbattutti sulla prima pagina dei giornali sportivi, ma dal punto di vista del mercato, andare a prendere papin vincintore del pallone d'oro, e prendere savicevic secondo classificato, credo siano bravi tutti


Senza dimenticare che a fronte di un aumento medio del fatturato del 100% dei big club (c’è anche chi ha triplicato, quadriplicato o si è creato nel frattempo, prendendo una nostra fetta di mercato), noi siamo rimasti stabili. Qui c’è tutto il suo zampino, artefice di successi per carità, ma di un calcio che ha smesso si esistere 20 anni fa, e lui se ne è reso conto troppo tardi.

La più grande colpa è quella di non aver voluto fare uno stadio di proprietà (e vi esorto a leggere le interviste dell’epoca) ed essersi aggrappato ai soli diritti TV. Stadio nel momento in cui per quasi 20 anni il tuo plenipotenziario era anche il dominus incontrastato dell’Italia. Con tanto di sindaco di centro destra a Milano.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Io ormai faccio fatica a considerari i giocatori dello United. Come sempre il contesto fa una differenza enorme, ed ho troppa stima del Pogba calciatore visto nella Juve e in quello che ancora oggi si vede con la Nazionale per bollarlo come figurina o pompato. Sicuramente in alcune circostanze la testa lascia a desiderare, ma allora mi viene voglia di sapere come mai nella Juve o nella Francia si vede un giocatore completamente diverso, anche nel linguaggio del corpo.
> 
> Anche il PSG é un contesto poco sano al momento (non ai livelli dello United), ma ragazzi, Pogba al Milan a certe condizioni (!!!) lo vorrei eccome.
> 
> Non credo tu abbia poca stima di Sancho, Rashford o Wan-Bissaka. Sono tutti giocatori che al Milan amerei avere, eppure risultano veramente sopravvalutati in quel contesto.


Oddio Pogba anche in Nazionale ha avuto molti alti e bassi. All'ultimo Europeo ha fatto schifo, per esempio.

Sul piano tecnico non si discute, quello in cui ha fallito finora è il salto di qualità da giovane di grande talento dei tempi della Juve a leader allo United.

Riguardo i giocatori dello United, giusto quello che dici, poi pero ognuno è artefice del proprio destino e certi giocatori, visto quanto guadagnano, dovrebbero incidere per cambiare le cose in meglio, non adagiarsi e contribuire anzi pure a peggiorarle.

Se vuoi essere un campione e leader, devi accettarne le responsabilità ed essere tu a cambiare il destino, se le cose vanno male. Invece allo United i vari Pogba Sancho Rashford sono i primi ad essere inaffidabili e discontinui, sono proprio loro le prime cause delle difficoltà dellao United.


----------



## Buciadignho (11 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Oddio Pogba anche in Nazionale ha avuto molti alti e bassi. All'ultimo Europeo ha fatto schifo, per esempio.
> 
> Sul piano tecnico non si discute, quello in cui ha fallito finora è il salto di qualità da giovane di grande talento dei tempi della Juve a leader allo United.
> 
> ...


Io ho un'alta reputazione del contesto societario. per me incide al 70% sui risultati in sport di squadra, e se dietro le cose non funzionano allora la macchina non va. Noi dovremmo saperne più di chiunque altro 

Sancho oggi al Milan sarebbe peggio di Leao? Dubito, anzi ho l'impressione che Leao non sarebbe stato il nostro titolare. Per dirne uno eh. Siamo sempre li, se la squadra non c'é e peggio ancora é concepita in modo disastroso, allora i singoli non si esalteranno mai. Non esiste il salvatore della patria, non in uno sport di 11 vs 11. Il Pogba visto al mondiale é stato un capolavoro di giocatore (giocando anche in modo diverso da quello visto allo United), appena tornato allo United, per altro prendendosi giorni in più salvo poi scorprire che stava ancora festeggiando al mare (questo in una società seria non sarebbe successo, o nel caso ti avrebbero sbattuto la porta in faccia).

Colpa sua? Si, non discuto. Colpa dello United? Di più.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Senza dimenticare che a fronte di un aumento medio del fatturato del 100% dei big club (c’è anche chi ha triplicato, quadriplicato o si è creato nel frattempo, prendendo una nostra fetta di mercato), noi siamo rimasti stabili. Qui c’è tutto il suo zampino, artefice di successi per carità, ma di un calcio che ha smesso si esistere 20 anni fa, e lui se ne è reso conto troppo tardi.
> 
> La più grande colpa è quella di non aver voluto fare uno stadio di proprietà (e vi esorto a leggere le interviste dell’epoca) ed essersi aggrappato ai soli diritti TV. Stadio nel momento in cui per quasi 20 anni il tuo plenipotenziario era anche il dominus incontrastato dell’Italia. Con tanto di sindaco di centro destra a Milano.


vedendo come sta gestendo il monza non sono sicuro che galliani si sia reso conto che quel calcio abbia smesso di esistere


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> è stato bravo nella gestione del tutto, ad esempio a far convivere un presidente megalomane con allenatori di carattere, è stato bravo a farsi amico la stampa, infatti da noi cio che succedeva nello spogliatoio restava nello spogliatoio, all'inter invece i panni sporchi venivano sbattutti sulla prima pagina dei giornali sportivi, ma dal punto di vista del mercato, andare a prendere papin vincintore del pallone d'oro, e prendere savicevic secondo classificato, credo siano bravi tutti



Certo. Così come prendere Sheva che era un talento che conoscevano tutti in Europa. Ma in quegli anni, vuoi o non vuoi è stato il migliore nel suo ruolo, per tutti i motivi che hai elencato te.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Maggio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Certo. Così come prendere Sheva che era un talento che conoscevano tutti in Europa. Ma in quegli anni, vuoi o non vuoi è stato il migliore nel suo ruolo, per tutti i motivi che hai elencato te.


lo conoscevano tutti, tranne galliani  è ormai di dominio pubblico il retroscena di braida che porta galliani a vedere sheva ai tempi della dinamo kiev, in quella partita gioco male, e galliani era titubante e chiese a braida ma sicuro che vuoi prendere questo?


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Io ho un'alta reputazione del contesto societario. per me incide al 70% sui risultati in sport di squadra, e se dietro le cose non funzionano allora la macchina non va. Noi dovremmo saperne più di chiunque altro
> 
> Sancho oggi al Milan sarebbe peggio di Leao? Dubito, anzi ho l'impressione che Leao non sarebbe stato il nostro titolare. Per dirne uno eh. Siamo sempre li, se la squadra non c'é e peggio ancora é concepita in modo disastroso, allora i singoli non si esalteranno mai. Non esiste il salvatore della patria, non in uno sport di 11 vs 11. Il Pogba visto al mondiale é stato un capolavoro di giocatore (giocando anche in modo diverso da quello visto allo United), appena tornato allo United, per altro prendendosi giorni in più salvo poi scorprire che stava ancora festeggiando al mare (questo in una società seria non sarebbe successo, o nel caso ti avrebbero sbattuto la porta in faccia).
> 
> Colpa sua? Si, non discuto. Colpa dello United? Di più.


ahaha 70-25-5 % come responsabilità tra società-squadra-allenatore è il mio cavallo di battaglia da sempre 

Di base sono d'accordo con te, assolutamente, ma questo non puo essere un alibi per campioni pagati decine di milioni. Lo United di oggi non è quello di Ferguson, OK, resta il fatto che se sei un campione e accetti il destino avverso... addirittura prendendoti un giorno di ferie a ufo... mi dispiace ma non sei un campione.

Ripeto, i buoni giocatori si fanno influenzare dagli eventi, i campioni no, i campioni cambiano il destino. Troppo facile senno 

Riguardo a Pogba, per me è un giocatore di grande talento ma un campione no, neanche lontanamente. Per me non è riuscito a fare il salto di qualità (come tanti assistiti di Raiola, tra l'altro), è rimasto un grande talento discontinuo e inaffidabile come era da giovane alla Juve, non ha saputo prendere le responsabilità che avrebbe dovuto, diventare un leader e riferimento per i compagni. 

Gli altri, i vari Sancho Rashford... sono ancora molto giovani e hanno tempo per dimostrare quello che valgono, per ora pure loro campioni non stanno dimostrando di esserlo. Diciamo che sono sulle orme di Pogba per ora, non su quelle di CR7 o Scholes o Giggs... per restare in ambito United.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, Paul Pogba è vicino al trasferimento al PSG a parametro zero.


un pagliaccio tra i pagliacci, perfetto.

che flop sto pogba.


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Maggio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Non ho detto questo, ho detto che per i top player non abbiamo quasi mai speso cifre folli. Kaka gullit van basten rijkaard donadoni savicevic tutti costati meno degli attuali 10 milioni


Giusta osservazione.

Van Basten poi è stato un furto a cielo aperto. In generale forse abbiamo pagato solo Nesta, gli altri gli abbiamo preso per un tozzo di pane.


----------



## folletto (11 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, Paul Pogba è vicino al trasferimento al PSG a parametro zero.


Finché continueranno a prendere gente che non ha fame ed in fase calante rimarrano sempre un circo e la coppona la vedranno col binocolo. Se tutti quei soldi (ma anche molti di meno) li avessero messi a disposizione di un DS all’altezza la situazione sarebbe ben diversa


----------



## numero 3 (11 Maggio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il fatto che Braida fosse competente, non sminuisce affatto Galliani, anzi lo fortifica ancora di più. Perché non è un demerito circondarsi di gente competente. Quindi se Braida era lì ad aiutare Adriano, il merito è ancora di Galliani.
> 
> Posso capire che abbia fatto disastri assurdi negli ultimi anni e che noi tutti non lo potevamo più vedere, ma Galliani è stato un mostro dai.




Probabile i più "giuovini" ricordino solo l'ultimo Galliani , un pò macchietta un pò sbruffone ma io che sono anziano non posso che ringraziarlo. 
È arrivato in un Milan che era l'equivalente di una squadra zerbina in A, circondato da squali juventini romanisti e interisti. Il triumvirato von Braida e Berlusconi è stato una apoteosi che difficilmente altre squadre ( in Italia nessuna) al mondo potranno eguagliare.
Errori ne hanno fatti ovvio ma abbiamo anche creato uno stile Milan. 
Abbiamo avuto 7/8 palloni d'oro in squadra e in effetti i giocatori venivano da noi contenti di fare panchina ( Papin De Napoli Leonardo Carobbi Futre Rivaldo etc etc)
Non monetizzavamo? Non c'è n'era bisogno..i giocatori rimanevano e basta non potevano ambire di piu


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Maggio 2022)

Una mia curiosità
Ma secondo voi se il nostro caro Carlo andasse al PSG riuscirebbe a far sbocciare un gruppo degno di questo nome!? visto andazzo mettiamo la rosa attuale dei francesi.. me lo chiedo perché è sempre stato bravo a gestire più campioni e saranno sulla via del tramonto ma messi navas Ramos fanno parte di questo genere..


----------

